# Windows 8 SSL Certificate Install



## paynetrain (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello, I work at a school where we use a filter program called BlueCoat this filter allows us to filter both http and https traffic. In order to accomplish this we are required to create an SSL certificate and install in on all our local machines. Without this certificate on the local machine the user is unable to use any SSL traffic. In Windows 7 and earlier installing the certificate in the Trusted Root Certification Authorities through internet explorer allowed the entire system to use that installed certificate. In Windows 8 installing the certificate this way only installs the certificate for Internet explorer and programs like the Windows Metro Store and Windows Update will not work because they are not seeing the SSL certificate. Is there someway to install the SSL certificate so the entire system can use it? I also tried installing with the certification manager with no luck.


----------

